# Hudson River stripers



## Froggy (May 6, 2011)

Got a couple of stripers in the Hudson today, near Albany. 23 and 24 lbs


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2011)

Nice,

What did you catch them on? Those are gonna fry up nice!

Jason


----------



## BaitCaster (May 6, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## Froggy (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, had to get live herring first, the river was loaded with them, then we drifted them close to bottom. Stripers are late this Year, the weather and water level is screwed up, pretty dim last week, Good day today.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2011)

Nice stripers! Gonna grill them?


----------



## Froggy (May 8, 2011)

Grilled some Yesterday!! [-o<


----------



## FishingCop (May 8, 2011)

Nice catching Mr. Frog =D>


----------



## shamoo (May 9, 2011)

Way to go Mr. FROGGYmiester, I Had "Striper dip" at my Grandsons first B'Day Party Saturday =D>


----------

